# How to disinfect lotion pumps?



## mikvahnrose (Jan 1, 2017)

I got some bottles and lotion pumps from sks. They both came in bags and i don't trust that it is "clean". Since i can imagine it being handled by a few warehouses, packaged by å few people before landing in my own hands, with its own bacteria as well.

So how do i go about disinfecting lotion pumps and bottles?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2017)

I can only speak for myself, I don't do anything to my lotion pumps. I do spray jars and bottles with alcohol and wipe out prior to filling.


----------



## earlene (Jan 2, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> I got some bottles and lotion pumps from sks. They both came in bags and i don't trust that it is "clean". Since i can imagine it being handled by a few warehouses, packaged by å few people before landing in my own hands, with its own bacteria as well.
> 
> So how do i go about disinfecting lotion pumps and bottles?



Rubbing alcohol should be fine for this.  When I clean out my Noxzema pump boottles to re-use, I just use hot water, followed by soapy water, then spray with rubbing alcohol.  If I am going to use it for personal body products, then I pump some rubbing alcohol through the pump to assure myself it is disinfected.  If for just dishwashing liquid, I don't bother with the alcohol.

But the alcohol pumped through the pump does a good job.  You could do the same with a 10% bleach solution.  That's what we used to clean CPR training equipment per CDC guidelines and then let air dry.  But with the pump, you'd need to somehow ensure that no bleach solution is left behind mix with whatever you are adding to the bottles.  I feel safer with a little rubbing alcohol (it is very little) than I do with even a 10% solution of bleach.


----------



## mikvahnrose (Jan 3, 2017)

awesome! is that your strategy for pumps intended for sale as well?


----------



## earlene (Jan 4, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> awesome! is that your strategy for pumps intended for sale as well?



I don't sell.  But when I give to my family anything in a pump bottle, yes.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't sell, either, but I do the same thing as Earlene- i.e., pump alcohol through the pumps.


IrishLass


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Mar 2, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> I got some bottles and lotion pumps from sks. They both came in bags and i don't trust that it is "clean". Since i can imagine it being handled by a few warehouses, packaged by å few people before landing in my own hands, with its own bacteria as well.
> 
> So how do i go about disinfecting lotion pumps and bottles?


You want to get a quality quaternary ammonia diluted to 256:1.  Only this will kill the harmful bugs, bleach, alcohol, and such only will do some much and are contaminates.  The bleach leaves a harmful residue. Alcohol just won't kill the nasty stuff.  The Quat is what they use in chemical sanitation in restaurant dishwashers.  3 min contact time and it will wipe out everything, 10 min and its harmless, you could drink it at 20 min, also it requires no rinsing, so get it wet let it dry and go.  Using the bleach you have to rinse and that introduces more bacteria from the water.   worth the investment


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 2, 2017)

Another option would be Star-San disinfectant (dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid and phosphoric acid). I think you already use that, IL?


----------

